# White moose



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

White moose spared bullets
With hunting season just around the corner, things could look bleak for the rare white moose, which became a national celebrity after it was first spotted last year. But now hunters are instructed to spare it.

http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article2003239.ece

09/19/07
The rare white moose, first spotted in the county of Østfold, has been given at least one more year to live. Hunters are now being instructed from the local agency in charge of the hunt to protect it from their bullets. 

The moose, named Albin, quickly became a national celebrity after it was fist spotted a year ago. And it is Albins celebrity status that could now save his life.

"Were not sparing it because its special, but because there has been so much talk about it. We respect that," said foreman Arne Olsen to the magazine Villmarksliv. 

Albin, age two and a half, has been spotted several times recently. Olsen said that the moose has grown and is of the same size as most moose his age.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm good with that.


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

What, a white bullwinkle, who would have thunk it?


----------



## kitty123 (Sep 6, 2007)

really cool, green


----------

